# The March Kneesworth meeting



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

OK chaps, this will be the last meeting before the clocks go forward, hurahhhh I hear you all cry, we can start looking forward to those lovely light evenings where we can stand outside in the warm evening sunshine, supping ale, mmmm, can't wait. 
Anyway, back to this month, the two dates available are the 12th or the 19th (wednesdays). I would prefer the 12th mainly because I don't think I could wait until the 19th and also we could arrange another Sunday lunchtime meet at the end of the month without the the two dates being too close.

What do you think? as per normal, please feel free to make comments/amendments as you see fit.

Graham


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

12th looks good for me. I'll be in the VX unless its raining and then the Vectra!

Paul


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

Any of those dates are good for me.

SBJ


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

I don't get my car till the 15th chaps [smiley=bigcry.gif]

If it's the 12th I'll have to come in my Renault Migrane 

would have preferred 19th... : but I'll go with the majority.


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

12th is best for me as I'll be in Vegas on the 19th ;D


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

12th best for me :-/

(only coz it's my birthday on the 19th!!)


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

How old?? Â ;D


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Not old enough to buy a Vectra!


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

We'll see at Combe who's got the quickest car mister! 8)


----------



## J1WEY (May 7, 2002)

12th. is best for me, I've got a daylong Quality Audit at work so a bit of R&R in the evening will be good.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

OK, well the majority of you are saying the 12th so lets settle for the 12th then (waits for flood gates of "19th would be better for me" to open). 

Look forward to seeing you all again,

Graham


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

That's fine Graham... i guess you still want to see me driving Renault Migrane 

Could you also start a new thread about the proposed Sunday meet please.

Many thanks for the organising.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Hi All,

The 12th is fine with me.

Look forward to seeing the Vectra and Migrane ;D

Moley


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

12th fine... good lord, might I make 2 in a row?

Paul.... can you bring it this time? 

Clive


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2003)

I drive past Kneesworth on the way home. Can you cope with an extra exhaust pipe?


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

They're letting me bring my Vauxhall so I'm sure you'll be welcome!

Clive - I'll try to remember it... Missing the Astra yet?

Paul


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2003)

I'm gonna miss the purple peril. It was the highlight of my journey when I go in late. I usually saw you around those rediculous roadworks at Duxford/Whittlesford.


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Are you saying I go to work late? ;D

Those roadworks are annoying! Where do you work? I guess you were going the other way.

Keep your eye out for a red VX220 with the hood off and give me a wave!

Paul


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2003)

Not at all, more a comment on my disfunctional commute. I am there either at 9am or 6am. 9am is more sane but more frustrating. I would love someone to rant at about that junction. Okay we are going to take this congested junction and throw another roundabout at it 

I drive from Clare to Luton every day. I get to do a lot of TT driving, spotting and will be looking for your VX. From my office you can see are car park full of them, I think it is vauxhall distribution centre. I may have already seen it 

Sorry I am getting off-topic. Hopefully see you Wednesday.

Chris


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2003)

Okay I give up - what time?


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

From about 7 o'clock onwards m8, I hope to be there between 7.15 and 7.30

See you there

Graham


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Oh by the way Paul (B), don't forget to bring it!!

Graham


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Graham are you bringing the whole car and nothing but the car? or are you bringing those left over screws as well? ;D


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

You cheeky boy Mayur. May Friday drag on for you as long as a dragged on friday thing 

Graham


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

...and another thing, have you noticed that you exactly 100 posts in front of me, well not now when I've posted this one cos then it will be 99, well that is until you post one after this one and then it will be....

I'll get my coat then shall I?

Graham


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> You cheeky boy Mayur. May Friday drag on for you as long as a dragged on friday thing
> 
> Graham


No please Graham, that's unfair  ... I take back what I said about the leftovers [smiley=oops.gif]

And we're now a 100 apart ;D


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Sorry chaps, I'm going to have back out of this meet - been given the job of putting a Customer presentation together for Friday - some late nights ahead - great 

Have fun - and leave the VX220 alone 

Moley


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm gonna have to give tonight a miss aswell  I'm full of flu at the moment and I'm sure it's not something you guys want me to share with you 

Have fun with the VX...I'll have to wait for another time


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> I'm gonna have to give tonight a miss aswell  I'm full of flu at the moment and I'm sure it's not something you guys want me to share with you
> 
> Have fun with the VX...I'll have to wait for another time


Get well soon. Plus you're off to Vegas soon arn't you?... you'll need your energy for that


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

> Get well soon. Plus you're off to Vegas soon arn't you?... you'll need your energy for that Â


Thanks Mayur.

Yeah, Vegas next Tuesday - [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] can't wait - so I NEED to make sure I'm well for the [smiley=party2.gif] and lack of [smiley=zzz.gif] ;D


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'll be there and I'll be sticking TTOC flyers in your sweaty palms!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I'm just too busy admiring my newly painted wheels, and any how I have now got my own event this weekend on the Isle of Wight which you are all welcome top come to !!! Imagine it , abroad for the day !!! Have fun tonight guys ! John


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Thanks John, we did!!

PaulB with his new pride and joy. It's very very nice but I think it should come with a shoe horn to aid getting in and out when the roofs on!

P.S. For all the TTR owners - the roof was only on as a demonstration!

P.P.S. PaulB - at which point did you turn your lights on when you left!  [smiley=idea.gif]


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2003)

Damn - really wanted to see the VX. I got stuck in a meeting until 9. I trust you all avoided the cameras on the A505


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Another fun evening! Lights came on once I left the lit bit Paul and realised main beam was doing nothing!

Never thought there would be so much interest in a Vauxhall... Think I'll bring the Vectra next time, see if it has the same impact


----------

